

SSL Certificate Authorities – How They Are Used (and Abused) - ExtremeML
https://www.scantosecure.com/blog/ssl-certificate-authorities-use-and-abuse

======
UnoriginalGuy
Why on earth would a site set webkit-text-size-adjust: none? Why does Chrome
even support that? And on the <HTML> element of all places?!

It makes the site completely unreadable. The font is tiny and CTRL+ is
ignored.

I'm not running the zoom accessibility tool just to read your site because you
intentionally broke it for webkit browsers. I'm just going to skip your
site/article entirely.

Does anyone know a Chrome mod so that Chrome ignores webkit-text-size-adjust?

~~~
gandalfar
Cmd +/- works fine for me on Chrome 26.0.1410.65 on OS X on the article page.
Maybe something else is going on?

~~~
shawabawa3
I'm on chome on windows 7 and ctrl+ works for everything except the article
body text...

------
albay
It is explained in depth.

